# Short Training Video



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a short video of our newest pup "Pintails Riparian Ruby, "Ruby".

Ruby is 16 weeks old and progressing nicely. In this video we have her running what are known as "stand alone marks". This is a great way to get your dog on marks if you train by yourself.

In order to run these effectively, your dog must be steady. Sit your dog and command stay if you use that command (our "sit" command means stay as well) then walk out a little ways from the dog, this now makes you the bird boy/gun stations (I would recommed short distances when you are introducing this to the dog the first couple of times). Once out in the field, command sit/stay again if you wish to do so then blow a duck call or yell hey hey to get the dogs attention then throw the bird. Let the dog focus on the mark for a second and then yell their name or the command you use to send them for the bird/bumper. Let them pick up the bird and then return to you (still in the same place where you threw the bird from) sit them down and walk out to a new location and repeat. If you have any issues with the dog staying steady, you need to work that out before you procede with more stand alones. Ruby is a pretty nice dog and has had a lot of work to be doing these at her young age.

Whether you hunt waterfowl/upland, run in hunt tests, or field trials, stand alones will help improve your dogs marking abilities while promoting steadiness and the beauty of them is you can do them all by yourself.

http://pintailretrievers.com/41301.html
(click on the "Training Videos" link in the middle of the page to view the video)

Thanks for looking,

Kory


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Good info Kory, and that's a great looking dog. It looks like she is well on her way to being a top notch dog!!


----------

